# Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?



## Cinnayum (19. März 2014)

*Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Servus,

ich hoffe hier gibts ein paar GW2-Spieler, die etwas Rat geben können.

Ich hab mir das Ding im Cyber-Monday-Sale von Amazon mal gegönnt und spiele seit ein paar Wochen mehr oder minder regelmäßig.
(Ich glaube auf Flußufer, ich schau aber noch mal nach. Auf jeden Fall ein voller Server, wo man abends schon mal im Überlauf mit irgendwelchen Franzosen landet.)

Früher bin ich mal mit WoW-Classic (bis WotLK) groß geworden und habe andere MMOs zumindest mal angespielt.

Nur macht GW2 ein paar Dinge, die es mir im Moment gründlich verhageln:

1. Die Quests für meine Stufe erscheinen mir unverhältnismäßig schwer. Ich kaufe immer aktuelle Klamotten alle paar Stufen und pack auch Steinchen rein. Trotzdem stirbt man wegen des Respawns sehr häufig, schafft viele Veteranen überhaupt nicht gut alleine und hat nicht wirklich das Gefühl "zu wachsen", da man immer auf +1-2 Stufen ans Questgebiet angepasst wird. Ich halte mich für spielerisch einigermaßen begabt und unterstelle mal, dass man mit den 5 Skills + paar Supportfähigkeiten (meistens eh nur Dmg-Timer oder Lebensretter) nicht so viel verkehrt machen kann.

2. Man hat das Gefühl alleine unterwegs zu sein. Ab und zu trifft man paar Leute, die einzeln oder zu zweit die Herzchen Aufgaben machen. Aber die machen ihr Ding und verschwinden wieder. Es gibt kein Hallo oder irgendwie, dass man zusammenfindet. Das war bei WoW anders.

3. Mit Stufe 40 war ich noch in keinem Dungeon. Es gibt wohl einen ab 35 aber nach dem Test auf Gamersglobal sind die Dungeons wohl nicht nachvollziehbar und grundlos frustrierend schwer.

Nun: Kommt irgendwann der Punkt, an dem das Spiel sagt: Spiel mich!? Habe Spaß!

Die Benutzerführung, Grafik, Bedienung, Kamera usw. sind wirklich toll gelungen. Es ist sogar das einzige Spiel, was das neben WoW so richtig gut hinkriegt und nicht super hakelig wirkt. (SW:TOR, HDR:O, selbst TERA sind was die Kamera angeht furchtbar)
Die Gebiete haben schöne Themen und sind sehr toll gestaltet. Aber was bringt es, wenn einem die Aufgaben lästig und unangemessen schwer vorkommen?
Wann springt der Funke über bei GW2? Was "muss" man dafür tun?


----------



## Lelwani (19. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Vorneweg , das geld hättest sinnvoller anlegen können,  
Es gibt in gw 2 keine quest sondern nur herzchen ,
Veteranen sind für Anfänger und dann auch noch solo nich unbedingt zu empfehlen. 
Ich habs mir auch gemauft da ich vom Vorgänger jetzt 9 jahre gut unterhalten wurde , Gw2 hab ich 1 monat gespielt seitdem liegts in det ecke und setzt staub an.
Das einzige gute an gw2 is die grafik alles andere empfinde ich als schlecht, langweilig und einfach nur ja dumm


----------



## Gamer66 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Du hast recht, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht ;D. Es wird einem nicht unbedingt leicht gemacht, aber nach einer kurzen Zeit, wenn man weiß wie welcher Boss gelegt werden muss geht das einigermaßen. Natürlich kommt es auf den Dungeon an. Ich spiele auf Elonafels und habe sehr oft andere Spieler gefunden. Habe davor auch Jahrelang WoW gespielt und ich muss sagen man kann es nicht vergleichen. In GW2 ist das Equipment zweitrangig. Die Legendarys haben logischerweise bessere Stats, aber sind nicht unbedingt Nötig um gut mitmachen zu können. Später mit lvl 80 nimmt man bei vielen Events teil und versucht viele Erfogle zu kriegen oder man macht Dungeons. Es gibt viele Sachen die man machen kann, sind aber schwer mit WoW vergleichbar <- musste mich auch umgewöhnen. Spiel dich ein und du wirst merken, dass es spaß macht


----------



## Cinnayum (19. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Wenn mal die Sachen gelingen, macht es auch Spaß. Aber das ganze Spiel schreit irgendwie: Lass mich bloß in Ruhe, ich bin für "Profis" oder "Leidensfähige" und nix für Dich.

Dass Veteranen nicht auf Anhieb wie die Fliegen fallen, ist mir auch klar. Oder dass man für die Elite-Gegner besser 2-3 Leute hat.
Aber die Respawn-Zeiten, auch in menschenleeren Gebieten, sind eine Frechheit.

Es bringt überhaupt nix, rundherum aufzuräumen und dann z.B. eine Fertigkeitspunkt-Herausforderung anzugehen, weil mindestens 2 Mobs dazwischenfunken, die man 10 Sekunden vorher erledigt hatte. (die einen noch dazu in 5 Sekunden aus den Latschen hauen können)

Oder aber man räumt ein belagertes "Questhub" leer und noch während man Sachen dort verkaufen will oder nur kurz auf die Karte schaut, kommen nicht nur neue Gegner, nein das ganze Dorf ist in Sekundenschnelle tot und erobert. Wie soll man sich da als "Retter" "Held" oder sonstwas fühlen.
Der Sinn geht da total ab. Man hat weder Zeit zum Reparieren oder sonstwas. Und meistens ist man alleine in der Gegend unterwegs (Anfängergebiet halt) und es gibt nicht mal einen Grund dieses Event für einen anderen Spieler, ich sags mal "anzubieten".

Ich würde ja gerne ein spaßiges MMO spielen und da GW2 mit Abstand die besten Wertungen der letzten Jahre erhielt und v.a. von der Gamestar über den grünen Klee gelobt wurde...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hoffe hier gibts ein paar GW2-Spieler, die etwas Rat geben können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinnayum (29. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Nun ja. Das Spiel ist ja sehr "aufgeräumt", was Combatskills angeht.

Die Waffe legt das Set fest, man kann vllt noch 1-2 mal im Kampf wechseln (als Krieger) und das wars dann.
Gerade deshalb verstehe ich die unmöglichen Respawntimer nicht und wieso selbst Lvl 6 "Questmobs" (auch wenns keine klassischen Quests gibt) den Spieler mit 3-4 Hits umhauen müssen. (und nein, das sind keine Veteranen gewesen)
Wenn man wieder mal mit allen Skills auf CD auf einen 10 Sekunden vorher besiegten Respawn-Add trifft, während man gerade "nur" beim nächsten Gegner war, geht man entweder stumpf drauf oder rennt solange in eine Richtung, bis mal keine Gegner mehr adden.
Also bitte...

Auch, dass gerade eroberte Lager 10 Sekunden später wieder contestet sind, ist einfach eine frustrierende Unmöglichkeit und einfach ein völliges Fehldesign. Das Gefühl, dass das Getane "etwas wert war" wird komplett zerstört. Man kann sich danach nicht mal in Ruhe umsehen und die Kommentare der NPC über den harten Kampf, den achso tollen Sieg und was weiß ich verkommen zum lächerlichen Hohn ggü. dem Spieler.

Solche offensichtlichen Designpatzer gehören in ein seit 2 Jahren gepflegtes Spiel einfach nicht mehr hinein.
Ich will auch nicht zu einer Klasse gezwungen werden, nur weil diese "leichter" zu spielen ist.

Alle paar Tage rühr ichs nochmal an. Vielleicht jetzt wieder öfter, weil der PC (siehe unten) endlich geht, aber um abends 1-2 Stunden nach der Arbeit zu entspannen ist GW2 wohl nix.
Schade drum, die Gebiete sind sehr sehr gut gemacht und haben eine tolle Atmosphäre.

Und nein, in WoW ist auch in den Startgebieten mehr los und man wird normalerweise immer angesprochen, wenn man da mal ne Stunde unterwegs ist. In GW2 sind nur Solisten oder 2er Teams unterwegs, wo einer nen Bekannten "zieht".


----------



## r34ln00b (29. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

jeglicher spaß wird im laufe der zeit von a.net vernichtet, ein talent was neben a.net nur ea beherrscht.


----------



## Cinnayum (30. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*



r34ln00b schrieb:


> jeglicher spaß wird im laufe der zeit von a.net vernichtet, ein talent was neben a.net nur ea beherrscht.



Könntest du das in mehr als 1 Zeile eventuell begründen?
Der neue / teils alte PC geht jetzt endlich und GW2 sieht ja schon schick aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Nun ja. Das Spiel ist ja sehr "aufgeräumt", was Combatskills angeht.
> 
> Die Waffe legt das Set fest, man kann vllt noch 1-2 mal im Kampf wechseln (als Krieger) und das wars dann.
> Gerade deshalb verstehe ich die unmöglichen Respawntimer nicht und wieso selbst Lvl 6 "Questmobs" (auch wenns keine klassischen Quests gibt) den Spieler mit 3-4 Hits umhauen müssen. (und nein, das sind keine Veteranen gewesen)
> ...



Ich stimme dir ja zu das die Respawnrate mancher Events in der Tat schon etwas aberwitzig ist, aber die Events sind in weiten Teilen eigentlich auch nicht dafür gedacht von einer Person alleine gemacht zu werden, sondern von mindestens einer kleinen Gruppe von 3-5 Leuten, Champions meist sogar noch von ein paar mehr damit die benötigte Zeit im Rahmen bleibt.
Aber ansonsten bin ich der Meinung das du die Bedeutung der 6-0 Skills schon etwas unterschätzt. Es ist halt nicht unerheblich welche Skills man mitnimmt und wann man welche Skills nutzt. Es gibt Skills die nur in bestimmten Builds und Situationen eine sinnvolle Synergie bilden und es gibt Skills die du nur im strukturierten PvP oder WvW wirklich gebrauchen kannst, genauso wie es Skills gibt die nur für den Einsatz in einer Gruppe in einem Dungeon oder bei einem Boss sinnvoll sind.
Ein Skill der zb einem Gegner 10 Staks Verwundbarkeit für 10sec. gibt und dann 45sec colldown wirst du in der Regel im normalen Spiel ehr nicht benutzen, kann aber im strukturierten PvP in bestimmten Gruppenbuilds sehr sinnvoll sein. Genauso wird man einen Elite mit 150sec colldown nicht bei einem Standardmob zünden sondern sich ehr für Veteranen und Champions, sowie in Dungeons für Bossfights aufsparen.

Und wenn du schon bei diversen Standardmos Probleme hast, machst du in der Regel etwas verkehrt, oder beherrschst halt deine Klasse nicht vernünftig.

Was die Klassen betrifft, nur weil du nicht willst das bestimmte Klassen nicht so leicht wie andere zu spielen sind heißt das nunmal nicht das es so ist. Ein Dieb ist zb nunmal sehr fragil, macht dafür aber halt auch zimlich hohen Singletarget Dmg. Dementsprechend muss man halt auch spielen. Tarnung und Angriffe auf den Rücken des Gegners sind da nunmal dein Freund. Mit dem Dieb kannst du nunmal nicht einfach vor einem Gegner stehen bleiben und den Schaden kassieren, da kippst du nunmal schnell um. Ehnliches beim Ingenieur. Als Ingenieur musst du deine Waffensets wie Flammenwerfer, Granatenset usw. nutzen. Mit Gewehr und Pistole wirst du in der Regel nicht zuviel Schaden austeilen.
Jede Klasse hat in GW2 nunmal ihre eigenen Spielmechaniken und Spielweisen. Manche davon sind schwieriger zu erlernen als andere und bestimmte Klassen halten halt weniger aus als andere.

Wenn du mit einer Klasse Probleme hast dann musst und die trotzdem weiterspielen willst suche dir Rat bei jemanden der Ahnung von der Klasse hat, oder lebe halt damit das du dauernd stirbst. Oder du solltest halt erstmal eine einfacher zu lernende Klasse spielen.
Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es da nunmal nicht.




Cinnayum schrieb:


> Und nein, in WoW ist auch in den Startgebieten mehr los und man wird normalerweise immer angesprochen, wenn man da mal ne Stunde unterwegs ist. In GW2 sind nur Solisten oder 2er Teams unterwegs, wo einer nen Bekannten "zieht".



Naja, ich will darüber nicht streiten, aber das bezweifle ich. Somal man auch in GW2 in den Startgebieten eigentlich genügend Spielern begegnet, zumindest in Königinental, Ascalon und dem Sylvarigebiet. Das man im mittellevelbreich dann meist ehr verweiste Gebiete hat ist nunmal normal und nicht nur ein Problem dem man in GW2 so begegnet. Ich habe genügend MMOs gespielt um zu sagen das nach 2 Jahren meist immer irgendwelche Gebiete verweist sind. Das liegt halt einfach daran das die Spieler dahin gehen wo es für Sie was zu tun gibt was sie auch brauchen. Wenn es in einem Gebiet nichts gibt was interessant ist, findest du nunmal niemanden dort und Twinks leveln viele nach so einer Zeit meist auf andere Weise als die Gebiete zum 7 oder 8ten mal durchzurennen, sofern sie das überhaupt noch müssen.
Trotz allem gibt es immer wieder Gebiete wo man auch mit anderen Spielern zusammenspielen kann, oder wenn man mal Leuten im eigenen Levelbreich begegnet muss man halt auch mal nett fragen ob derjenige nicht Lust hat mit einem zusammen zu spielen. Letztlich kann man halt nicht erwarten das wenn wenige Spieler nur noch in solchen Gebieten unterwegs sind die Leute einem auch immer von sich aus helfen.


----------



## Cinnayum (1. April 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Ich habe nochmal einige Starter-Guides konsultiert, um herauszufinden, ob ich das Spiel irgendwie falsch angehe.

Aber selbst wenn man die Herzchen-Aufgaben "nur nebenbei" macht und gemütlich die Gegend erkundet, um hoffentlich viele Events abzustauben und die täglichen Aufgaben zu erfüllen, levelt man zu langsam und die Dinge (Herzchen, Fähigk.-Herausforderungen etc.) sind ganz schnell mal 2 Stufen zu hoch.
Das ist mir in allen Startgebieten (Menschen, Norn, Sylvari, und den anderen 2) so passiert.

Ich erwarte nicht, dass jedes Spiel leicht von der Hand geht und einen mit Erfolgen und Items "zuschmeißt". Aber wenigstens während der ersten 10 Stufen sollte man sich doch "an die Hand genommen" fühlen.
Stellenweise blitzt mal richtig gutes Spieldesign durch, wo man merkt, ah jetzt kommt der erste Veteranen-Gegner, das soll wohl etwas schwerer sein ab hier.
Aber dann kommen immer wieder mitten im Kampf 2er Patrouillen (spontan gespawnt) dazu, während man schon mit 1 Gegner kämpft und alle Skills auf CD sind. Dann kassiert man 2-3 Treffer und hat noch 10-20% Leben. Und das ganze im Stufe 6 Anfänger-Questgebiet. Also bitte. Das geht besser.

Ich bilde mir auch ein, nicht allzu "käsig" zu spielen: Beispielsweise fange ich mit dem Krieger mit dem Gewehr an, verpasse dem Gegner Schwäche, Blutung etc. und wechsele dann auf 2-Hand-Schwert, um die restlichen 50-60% dann so runter zu kloppen.
Wenn ich Abstand brauche, wird eben nochmal zurückgewechselt oder mit 7-9 "der Tag gerettet".
Auf den Elite-Skill warte ich natürlich auch, bevor ich Veteranen angehe. Nur die Mob-Dichte und die Respawnrate sind einfach eine Katastrophe (als Solist).

Taste 6-0 Skills habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja nur 1 oder 2. Und mittlerweile habe ich 5 Charaktere angefangen, mit anderen Startgebieten und Klassen, um etwas zu finden, "was mehr Spaß macht".

Jetzt mag man sich fragen, wieso ich so auf das Spiel schimpfe und trotzdem Zeit da reinstecke. Ich finde, es hat seine Chance verdient. Vielleicht klappt es ja nochmal, wenn ich ne regelmäßige Gruppe finde.
Wenn jemand auf Flußufer (ist das glaube ich) spielt, mag er / sie ja sich hier melden  .


----------



## amien (2. April 2014)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Einstieg, Quests und Gruppenspiel, Wann kommt der Spaß?*

Als ich zu Release mit Guild Wars angefangen habe, bin ich mehr oder weniger von WoW mit meiner Gilde zu GW2 gewechselt und ich sag dir, es war eine Qual. Jahrelanges Spielen als Tank/Heiler/DD, nicht nur in Warcraft sondern auch in diversen anderen Onlinerollenspielen hat sich bei vielen eingebrannt. Aber leider funktioniert das nicht, daher haben eigentlich alle (außer mir) nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder das Spiel beiseite gelegt. 

Wie du ja schon richtigerweise gesehen hast, gibt es viele Mobs, die für den "klassischen" MMO Spieler schwierig erscheinen. Ich sage dir aber: PvE in GW2 ist eigentlich recht simpel. Problematisch ist nur, dass man lernen muss auszuweichen. (Standart: Taste "V" oder Doppelklick auf eine Richtungstaste). Das ist eigentlich das Hauptunterscheidungsmerkmal von GW2 zu anderen MMO's und zentraler Teil der Spielmechanik. Ich gebe dir ein Beispiel. Kennst du den Riesen im Dorf Nageling (DiessaPlateu)? Ist ein großes Event, idR liegen SEHR viele Leichen um ihn herum. Eigentlich macht der Riese nur 3 Attacken. Einen Stomp der dich umwirft und viel Schaden macht, einen Steinwurf, der viel Schaden macht und einen Fear. Aber die Attacken sind auch so langsam, dass man ihnen problemlos ausweichen kann. Die Zeit dazwischen nutzt man zum Schaden verursachen. Gut, der Riese hat viel HP, alleine macht man sowas nicht, aber man kann super an ihm üben .

Aber das ist das Spielprinzip, dass sich durch das ganze Spiel zieht, ob PvE in allen Bereichen oder PvP.

Als kleine Zusatzinfo: Fast alle Klassen haben mit ihren Waffenfertigkeiten die Möglichkeit einen oder mehrere Angriffe zu Blocken oder auszuweichen. Beispielhaft hier der Krieger: Großschwert 3, Schwert Offhand 5, Schild 5, Kolben Mainhand 2. Ein Block negiert hier auch den Kompletten Schaden eines Angriffs. Andere Möglichkeit wäre CC anzusetzen: Kolben F1, 3 und 5, Hammer F1, 4 und 5, Großschwert 5, Langbogen 3 und 5, Gewehr 5. Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Dazu kommen ja noch die 3 Hilfsfertigkeiten, die man sich auch passend ausrüsten kann. Klar hat man ja immer nur 2 Waffensets, mit einer guten Mischung sollte es aber funktionieren. 

Letzter Tipp: Such nach ausrüstung "des Berserkers". Kraft + Präzision + Kritscher Schaden. Die Skalierung des Schadens, den man selber austeilst ist sehr groß. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Skalierung des Schadens, den man verringert (Zähigkeit, etc) nciht so Stark. Ein Schlag der dich als Berserker im PvE onehittet, wird das auch mit Ritterrüstung tun.


tl:dr: Erfahrung sammeln und dodgen! 

PS: Such dir ne Gilde und kommunizier offen mit ihr!


----------

